# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Research help please

## JosephPesina

Hello fellow prepaorators!! Does anyone know what the technical name of this hook is called,and where I can acquire more of them?
Any suggestions?
I don't know why the file was uploaded upside down.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Sorry, never seen that before, is it used on a hanging rail with cable type system?

----------


## JosephPesina

> Sorry, never seen that before, is it used on a hanging rail with cable type system?


The hook is used with a hanging rail that appears to have  cable system capabilities, but we don't use cable systems at our museum.
Attached are a few more images of how the hook sits on the rail.

Once again...I have no idea why some of these images are upside down.

----------


## Paul Brewin

You might need to open the image in a photo editor (or your phone) and rotate 180.
The rail is similar to one made by *Arakawa* maybe send them your pics and they'll recognize the maker. Good luck!

----------


## dannyjones

> Hello fellow prepaorators!! Does anyone know what the technical name of this hook is called,and where I can acquire more of them?Any suggestions?
> I don't know why the file was uploaded upside down.


It looks strange.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I did not see this type of hook like before.Where you get this??
what is utility of this hook??

essay help

----------

